# turn sheds into vivariums how is it done ?



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

hi can anyone shed some light on the subject of how you would personally do this or if you know of a thread that shows you how to do this for the likes of big pythons or monitors im very interested in how people make this work. cheers


----------



## Michael-1991 (Oct 1, 2011)

snewchybewchy said:


> hi can anyone shed some light on the subject of how you would personally do this or if you know of a thread that shows you how to do this for the likes of big pythons or monitors im very interested in how people make this work. cheers




I would like to know also:2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

i am sure someone will come along and fill us all in,the big thing would be having shed loads of money. i have been given a shed which i need to get to where i live but it will be months before i have the cash to do anything with it!!


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Turning a shed into a vivarium,
Firstly this requires lots of money, vast amounts of money bacause you need to heat the whole thing and electricity isnt cheap,
now you have decided f you want to make one or not here is the tutorial,
*Insulating*:
buy lots of high grade insulative material and roll it around the floor and walls and ceiling of the room, if there is any windows cut out the right amount of foam so there is a hole where the window will be, staple this foam to the walls with a powerful staple gun, make sure to staple alot around the windows of the shed, now it is insulated use plywood to cover all of the walls ceiling and floor, you should now have a insulated room, try to double glaze the windows as well because you will lose alot of heat through thin glass or plastic windows, 
*scaping:*
now you have your insulated room decide if you want a pond in it, if so purchase a pre formed plastc pond to yourspecifications alternatively you could build a wall with hollow cinderblocks and scape the inside with sandbags to make the depth and shallow areas you want, you then put pond liner over the hole, make sure it is very thick pond liner otherwise the monitor or animals could rip the liner and drain the pond, this is where you really decide what you want to put in it, if you decide on native species you will not have to heat it leaving lots of free money to spend on the residents and scaping the room. 
*Electrics:*
go to a good hardware store and buy some shop lights, calculate the length of each one and figure out how many you need, now hire a good electrician to wire them up, whilst he is there ask him how you could set up a rig to hold 10+ mercury vapour bulbs, describe what these are to him and ask for advice, this rig will be somthing like an long plank of wood which is supported from the roof with chains, this rig has to give heat to the entire length of the reptile so it will recieve enough heat and uvb, in this rig it is also advised to fit a very poweful uvb tube like a arcadia t8 tube, this will provide enough uvb for the animal to produce d3 for good calcium consumtion. the shop lights will produce a day and night cycle and the mvb`s will provide heat and a uvb absorbtion. 
*making it look natural:*
this is where you need to be careful, figure out which substrate you want and calculate how many litres of it you need, then go out to buy that amount of substrate and lay it out across the floor of the shed. now decorate to your desire and place large hides and plants as you wish,

Thanks,
Bye


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

philo said:


> Turning a shed into a vivarium,
> Firstly this requires lots of money, vast amounts of money bacause you need to heat the whole thing and electricity isnt cheap,
> now you have decided f you want to make one or not here is the tutorial,
> *Insulating*:
> ...


 
cheers man that is great information


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

snewchybewchy said:


> cheers man that is great information


 Your welcome,
i am hoping soon i should get a outdoor enclosure like the one above but it will be for native species


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

philo said:


> Your welcome,
> i am hoping soon i should get a outdoor enclosure like the one above but it will be for native species


 
what native species would be around you ?


----------

